# Google My Tracks



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

I joined the Android world this week (Samsung Moment) and I do not know how I have lived without it. I went birding today so I turned on Google My Tracks on the phone and laid it next to my Garmin 705 to see how it would do. It created this map and I uploaded it and emailed the link to my brother from right there. Not sure I'd take it biking, and this was pretty open country, but I have to say I am very impressed.

Click on the red dot to the left to bring up the stats.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

i use mine riding all the time without issue. i keep my phone in a side pocket in my dakine nomad pack and never have any issues with GPS reception. i ride in a very open environment though. and yes, 'my tracks' is a pretty sweet little app.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

My Tracks, Cardio Trainer, and Trimble are all excellent Android apps. I use Cardio Trainer the most, for gym workouts. Haven't had opportunity to play with Trimble much yet, but the features are great.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the post, it helped me figure out how to get a url for something in my maps. i sent myself an invite

here's some gps data that some one posted for me in the states section of this forum, now it has a home on google maps

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=109537601825184250095.00047ff5278d413cfadd4

what topo maps programs support 'doid. i have a delorme and although i like a major drawbacks is that topo programs don't have delorme drivers, so i have to load the files through another program and export a gps.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*My Maps Editor*

So I discovered you can edit your maps from My Tracks right on your phone using the My Maps Editor app. I can not ride, but I walked around the campus yesterday mapping some plants for my class. I didn't think to try, but I bet it would also geotag any photos taken : http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=218208854156046652249.00047fe7a6d152a3e51e8


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Wherewolf said:


> but I bet it would also geotag any photos taken :


everytrail geo taggings works. i dunno if google maps supports geotagging. who's your cell phone carrier for droid? i have 3 phones w/sprint but my contracts expire soon. also have an att go phone as a back-up, i often take this in the woods as its a cheaper & lighter phone suitable for work-outs. i just busted another mp3 player in the sauna at the gym. i think it was a san disk player, pretty decent in general but the battery cover clip broke a long time ago, i saw other people complain about this so its not just me:thumbsup:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Geotagging*



jkmacman said:


> everytrail geo taggings works. i dunno if google maps supports geotagging. who's your cell phone carrier for droid?


I really wanted the Droid, but after handling it I much preferred the Samsung Moment. It's on Sprint and of course Google Maps supports geotagging, here are a bunch of examples. I have a Garmin Edge 705, so I am just playing with the phone to teach my students how to do it for our field trips.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for the response. i have 2 garmin's. edge 305 (broken) foreunner 405 (no topo). i have the delorme pn-40, but other topo programs don't support delorme drivers. the htc (phone) looks cool, but the moments looks like it has qwerty keyboard. i have the rumor lg, w/qwerty. but i'm due for an upgrade

btw: i coudn't check out the smugmug, it's blocked here. luckily picacca is still working

here's a route on topo 8 (delorme)


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

*More map links*

Ive been nerding it up with my htc eris, here is a link to a few maps Ive been working on:

http://goo.gl/zpHh


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone play with the Google Earth for android yet? It's pretty stripped down from the desktop version, but it's still pretty cool. They say it's just for the N-1, but it works great on rooted Moto Droid at 1ghz. Supports layers, including Panoramio. Multitouch is sick too.


----------



## big000000 (Aug 3, 2009)

I like google earth on the droid. I feel it eats the battery. My tracks is great too. With the recent update to my tracks my elevation readings are more accurate.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm using MyTracks. I was able to combine multiple GPX files into one so I can show all the trails on the map for a particular park.

Unfortunately the GPX file cannot be larger than 500K for MyTracks to be able to open it. Is there a way around that?


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe if you delete some waypoints.everytrail has a trim waypoint function.

I Used mytracks today for my standard Saturday road ride. Manana in the wooded wilds of ringwood nj I bring my delorme pn40. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

jkmacman said:


> Maybe if you delete some waypoints.everytrail has a trim waypoint function.
> 
> I Used mytracks today for my standard Saturday road ride. Manana in the wooded wilds of ringwood nj I bring my delorme pn40. :thumbsup:


How do you trim waypoints? Can you do it using google earth? Do you have the GPX file for all the Allaire trails?


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

here's a nice gpx file from allaire west side of hospital rd

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/7328831

here's a recent trip from brick and there's some of the west side of hospital rd

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/29829817

if i need mored than the 500k. i'd loo at another software, i'm gonna check out trimble outdoors, it's fair;y robust, and may not have that 500K limit

i use my tracks now i have less than 30 rides, eventually i need to go to trimble


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

jkmacman said:


> here's a nice gpx file from allaire west side of hospital rd
> 
> http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/7328831
> 
> ...


Thanks macman. Downloaded the maps. Looks pretty good.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

I think that ride was led by either mare4t5. Lancruiser or the green van marty with heckler. When I go to allaire after south jersey I always get flats from thorns. I saw on a mtb video they have tubes that seal themselves are ideal for desert cacti and I imagine thornes too


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

jkmacman said:


> I think that ride was led by either mare4t5. Lancruiser or the green van marty with heckler. When I go to allaire after south jersey I always get flats from thorns. I saw on a mtb video they have tubes that seal themselves are ideal for desert cacti and I imagine thornes too


Slime makes tubes that self seal.

I've ridden with Landcruiser at Allaire before. I showed him around 6Mile once. He knows Allaire inside out.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is my ride yesterday in ringwood as recorded on mytracks. Note I busted the hanger okn my dr and my mtb is in for repairs
I think you might be interested in this map: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=203414725939769536957.00048485e98ad97f7c33c


----------

